# If you could only keep one kitchen knife which would you choose?



## jgraeff (Mar 1, 2012)

I know a lot of you have multiple gyuto's, sujis, pettys, santoku's, and yangis etc. 

If you could only keep one kitchen knife which would you pick over all the others and why would it be that knife. 

Whether its the performance or does it mean something special to you?


----------



## Candlejack (Mar 1, 2012)

Easy, leopard is soooo 2008.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 1, 2012)

..


----------



## kalaeb (Mar 1, 2012)

For me its my 250 DT san mai mystery gyuto. Perfect length, edge retention,gets screaming sharp and great fit in my hand. It just feels more natural than any other knife.


----------



## sachem allison (Mar 1, 2012)

I would have to go with my vintage 10" Sabatier or the 240mm Hiro Hc. we have been through lots together.


----------



## Candlejack (Mar 1, 2012)

I'd say either my Sagaform Edge - cause it can take a real beating and it's no worry.
Or my Gesshin Ginga 240 gyoto because of the performance.


----------



## mr drinky (Mar 1, 2012)

Probably DT ITK 270 because I would want a bigger knife if I had only one. With that said, the correct answer for this forum is my Martell 240 Gyuto 

k.


----------



## Iceman91 (Mar 1, 2012)

I would go with my Carter 240 funayuki. It's taller than a suji, less tall than a "standard" gyuto and has an awesome grind.

Mike


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Mar 1, 2012)

270mm HG Carter Funayuki.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 1, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> For me its my 250 DT san mai mystery gyuto. Perfect length, edge retention,gets screaming sharp and great fit in my hand. It just feels more natural than any other knife.



+1. Mine is Spicy White but I would probably go with one in Devin's mystery PM or Super Wear Resistant for the extra edge life, especially if I only had one knife.


----------



## Chifunda (Mar 1, 2012)

Have to go with versatility, so the decision is pretty simple for me. DT 240 mid-tech gyuto in 52100.


----------



## deanb (Mar 1, 2012)

Easy. 9" Kramer Chef's knife.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 1, 2012)

Shigefusa 240. A gift from my wife through a friend, and matches my style perfectly.


----------



## Hattorichop (Mar 1, 2012)

Today I'd have to say I would keep my 240 Massakage Kato San gyuto. I have a 233mm Carter funyaki with a mhenry handle waiting at home in my mail box right now so tomorrow my decision might be different.


----------



## memorael (Mar 1, 2012)

Carter funny in white, 240ish. Or a 300 wa gyuto. OOPS one knife only, the Carter.


----------



## mhenry (Mar 1, 2012)

Hattorichop said:


> Today I'd have to say I would keep my 240 Massakage Kato San gyuto. I have a 233mm Carter funyaki with a mhenry handle waiting at home in my mail box right now so tomorrow my decision might be different.



I was wondering if it had come yet. Let me/us know what you think about it.


----------



## Seth (Mar 1, 2012)

Doi 270 yanigiba, blue 2, ebony handle. Someone has to speak up for the single bevel minority!


----------



## cnochef (Mar 1, 2012)

My simple Ichimonji TKC 270mm gyuto, no question about it. Although I would probably splurge for a rehandle too!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 1, 2012)

"One knife to rule them all", eh?

Then I'd have to say the Devin Thomas damascus custom that I got from Mario not too long ago:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...a-Tiger-s-Knives?p=78209&viewfull=1#post78209

Rick


----------



## Lefty (Mar 1, 2012)

I honestly can't decide. If I have some time to bribe Pierre, I'd get him to make me a 210-220 version of my knife, but otherwise...geez...I'll go with my Carter suji, because it has the length that I would sometimes need and can handle prep type work with no trouble.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Mar 1, 2012)

Thinking utilitarian, and not glitz; I would probably say I'd go with my Kono HD, as it has become an extension of my arm over the years. I am also liking the all around performance of the Moritaka 250mm French profile; I have yet to experience a better cutter (or profile).


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 1, 2012)

my 240 Shig.


----------



## rsacco (Mar 1, 2012)

240 DT PM Stainless - I hope that changes when I get a DT 52100 damascus


----------



## JKerr (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm enjoying tinkering with single bevels at the moment, but if I could only have one knife, it'd probably be my Sugimoto #6.


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 1, 2012)

Everyone in this thread should be ashamed of the lack of pictures. This is just disgraceful... :curse:


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 1, 2012)

Andy777 said:


> Everyone in this thread should be ashamed of the lack of pictures. This is just disgraceful... :curse:



Well, I linked to my gallery, but here ya' go:


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 1, 2012)

Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 Suminigashi with Blue DX core.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of pictures. Here's an oldie, but goodie extreme close-up.


----------



## Lefty (Mar 1, 2012)

In my heart, however, if I actually HAD to choose...I know I'd go with this:


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Mar 1, 2012)

deanb said:


> Easy. 9" Kramer Chef's knife.



lus1:


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sorry to thread crap here but what is everyone's preferred image hosting service? I was going to post a pic but when I used my previous preferred hosting (imageshack) in my thread the other day I noticed that it is all crappy now with popups etc. Once I get a new hoster I'll post a pic of my current favorite knife.


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh and by the way, these are some great pics everyone. I need to up my photo skills. 

I've always wanted a Mizuno wa-gyuto, man that guy makes a killer knife. Salty, tell me more about that wa-G of yours.


----------



## DK chef (Mar 1, 2012)

Andy777 said:


> Sorry to thread crap here but what is everyone's preferred image hosting service? I was going to post a pic but when I used my previous preferred hosting (imageshack) in my thread the other day I noticed that it is all crappy now with popups etc. Once I get a new hoster I'll post a pic of my current favorite knife.



i use Photobucket and im pleased with that, use it a lot. i know some like the Picasa and are happy with that


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 2, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> Mizuno Tanrenjo 240 Suminigashi with Blue DX core.




I'm surprised as this; I thought your most prized knife was the masamoto honyaki.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 2, 2012)

I would have to say my kono HD as well but that's because it's my only Gyuto at the moment


----------



## Andy777 (Mar 2, 2012)

OK I dusted off the old photobucket account. I'll have to look into a picassa. Here is my current baby:






Here's a little gyuto action for the hell of it. If for some reason my "one" couldn't be a cleaver this would be it:


----------



## Crothcipt (Mar 2, 2012)

knew you would have a clever in there.cool: btw you have converted me to try a cleaver.


----------



## Sarge (Mar 2, 2012)

I would say probably my Monzaburo 255 Kiritsuke. I can adjust what food I cut and how it cut, but I wouldn't want to go a day without this knife. That or a 270 mono steel gyuto


----------



## Keith Neal (Mar 2, 2012)

Carter 5.4 sun funayuki, though as I get more time with it, that may change to the Martell 240 gyuto.

It is interesting that the tally so far is:
DT 6
Carter 5
Kramer, Kono HD & Shig 2 each
the rest 1 each.


----------



## Zach (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 Shig 240


----------



## tk59 (Mar 2, 2012)

Depending on the day of the week, it could be my 240 SFGZ Carter funayuki in white 1 (It's been rehandled since this photo was taken.). (I think it's the top one. The other one is even better than mine but I stupidly sent it off to a friend since I had two.)


Or a 250 mm DT proto in dt-pm (mine) or dt-super bottom (will soon be mine). The top one is a proto in dt-spicy and is not mine. 

Or a Rottman 240 mm gyuji in Niolox


Or a Rottman 220 suji in Niolox (bottom).


Or one of the knives I've modified such as this 240 A-type



Or my modified KonHD with ebony handle which I oddly have no picture of...
Actually, I think that's it at the top of my A-type pic.


----------



## GlassEye (Mar 2, 2012)

270mm kiritsuke


----------



## tk59 (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh, I forgot, the KonHD is a 270 gyuto.


----------



## geezr (Mar 2, 2012)

tk59 said:


> Oh, I forgot, the KonHD is a 270 gyuto.


good choice  - nice knives 

been thinking about the o/p :dontknow:and a stainless 210mm gyuto should be the one for me to use - but if it is about KEEPING 1 knife it is this one, and it is used more often now - http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/4026-Special-Order-Gesshin-Hide-195mm-Mioroshi-Deba
:thumbsup:


----------



## Zeno (Mar 2, 2012)

If I could only keep one it would be my 230mm Bob Kramer 52100 custom, just because of how long I waited for it, its resale value, and the difficulty I would have replacing it... oh yeah and also it's a real bad-ass knife!!! :biggrin:

But honestly my first full custom that I ever ordered is my Carter 230mm IP gyuto, and it is the one I would probably miss the most. So setting aside cost/value/difficulty of replacement, the Carter is probably the knife I would want to keep if I could only keep one.

Thankfully I don't have to make that choice :wink:


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 3, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> I'm surprised as this; I thought your most prized knife was the masamoto honyaki.



The Miz is more versatile, takes a pounding and was my main battle knife for several years. It will and has done everything I've asked of it. The Masamoto is a little more specialized.

If I cut anything blind-folded I'm grabbing the Miz. We are one.


----------



## jgraeff (Mar 3, 2012)

Salty dog said:


> The Miz is more versatile, takes a pounding and was my main battle knife for several years. It will and has done everything I've asked of it. The Masamoto is a little more specialized.
> 
> If I cut anything blind-folded I'm grabbing the Miz. We are one.



Great response Salty!. Im hoping to get a knife a feel the same way about one day. right now haven't used anything that has really blown me away.


----------



## emg (May 2, 2012)

Andy777 said:


> OK I dusted off the old photobucket account. I'll have to look into a picassa. Here is my current baby:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What cleaver is that? Very nice.


----------



## K-Fed (May 2, 2012)

Right now my go to is a 240mm suisin inox honyaki suji. I wouldnt want to go a day at work without it. Love that thing.


----------



## Sarge (May 2, 2012)

Upon further reflection I'd go with a 270 Ginsanko Kiritsuke or some other carbon-esque stainless.

If it had to do everything I would like a hair more length


----------



## Seth (May 2, 2012)

Sarge said:


> Upon further reflection I'd go with a 270 Ginsanko Kiritsuke or some other carbon-esque stainless.
> 
> If it had to do everything I would like a hair more length



I don't know about that. That knife is blade heavy.


----------



## Darkhoek (May 2, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> I know a lot of you have multiple gyuto's, sujis, pettys, santoku's, and yangis etc.
> 
> If you could only keep one kitchen knife which would you pick over all the others and why would it be that knife.
> 
> Whether its the performance or does it mean something special to you?



Easy peasy. Marko 240 gyuto 52100. Beautiful, excellent in use, takes a killer edge and keeps it, perfectly balanced, versatile enough to be used for almost anything and it is rugged enough so I am not afraid to use it. 

DarKHOeK


----------



## RRLOVER (May 2, 2012)

Hands Down BEST KNIFE EVER.......Kramer 52100- Salty version.....POW


----------



## markenki (May 3, 2012)

emg said:


> What cleaver is that? Very nice.



Tadatsuna white steel, rehandled by Andy. No longer made, unfortunately.


----------



## jgraeff (May 3, 2012)

RRLOVER said:


> Hands Down BEST KNIFE EVER.......Kramer 52100- Salty version.....POW




maybe it just me.... but for some reason his knives don't appeal to me however this one is pretty nice


----------



## Deckhand (May 3, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> maybe it just me.... but for some reason his knives don't appeal to me however this one is pretty nice



Gave it some thought. I don't like western handles with the exception of Hattori KD or my tojiro itk bread knife, or anything produced by Devin. I like wa handles. So usually not a fan. But that handle is very nice. Definitely not his standard handle.


----------



## Salty dog (May 3, 2012)

jgraeff said:


> maybe it just me.... but for some reason his knives don't appeal to me however this one is pretty nice



Mario has a solid point.


----------



## shankster (May 3, 2012)

My Kono HD 240mm wa gyuto w/ rosewood handle,not that I have a ton of knives,but still....Love this thing!


----------



## Lucretia (May 3, 2012)

Thankfully I don't have to only choose one...but if I did it would probably be my 210mm DT ITK. It's not my most often used knife--some other knives might be more efficient for some tasks, but it's the one knife I have that can probably do _anything _ that needs doing. Light, comfortable, and the edge retention is amazing.


----------



## TamanegiKin (May 6, 2012)

At the moment the only way you'd take my Kochi gyuto from me is from my cold dead hands. Love that knife.


----------

